# Pregnant woman being assessed after MV accident



## philgro (Oct 1, 2010)

What is the best way to code for that?
Is it possible to just use V22 as a primary Dx and an E code describing the accident as a secondary Dx?

Thanks!


----------



## heatherwinters (Oct 1, 2010)

*Pregnancy and Car Accident*

I hope this helps
http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...-ob-coding-dilemmas-and-increase-your-income/


----------



## philgro (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, it does.
Thank you!


----------

